# Paramedic Class - Louisville, KY area



## firedog3700 (Aug 20, 2009)

There is a paramedic class being put on by Shelby Co. EMS.  It is affiliated with KCTCS (the state community college system) and goes towards the two-year degree program.

They need paperwork in by Sept 2, 2009 (sorry for the short delay, but I just found out about it myself).

I can vouch for at least one of the instructors in that he knows his stuff, and is a great instructor.

shelbycountykentucky.com then click on the EMS link.  You apparently need to use Internet Explorer, as it doesn't seem to like Mozilla.

Cost is about $2600.  Since it's affiliated with the college, you can apply for financial aid, although it is a bit late for that (sorry).

See you there.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 20, 2009)

I think this will be a good class.  I was just out at one of the instructors houses taking a course and he was talking about it.  If it doesn't work I'd also recommend the class being run by my instructor under the UofL ED umbrella.  Good luck with the class, I don't know about the KCTCS degree as I couldn't find solid info on it when I was looking.  

The course I'm in now is looking to offer both a 2yr and 4yr degree option with UofL in the near future as well.  

Good luck again, PM me if you want more info....are you working EMS right now?


----------

